# Beginners, Perseverance and Commitment.



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I think I'm somewhere in the middle. I took a couple of good falls (think I might have cracked a rib on one of them) but mostly it was more embarrassing and irritating than crippling. Yeah, I've been sore at the end of the day (and the next day) but I've been doing various sports (and weight-lifting) all my life so that just seems normal.

The worst injuries I've had were last season. I got an abdominal pull trying to dig myself out on a deep deep pow day, and a tailbone injury from getting knocked over coming off the lift.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I skied for years before I tried boarding in the early 2000's. I picked it up fairly quickly but I had my bruises along the way. 

The one that remains a clear memory is the slam on the cat track. I was flat basing to keep up speed through a flat part - at this point I could barely link turns. I caught a front edge and violently slammed on a ice patch. I layed there for what seemed like an eternity just trying to catch my breath! I couldn't sleep or put a Tshirt on by myself for weeks. I was broke back then and did not have insurance so I never went in, pretty sure I atleast cracked my ribs. Maybe a slight concussion too. 

Fast forward a couple weeks and I back out there trying again. I picked it up and progressed from there! I do recommend lessons, I think that would of made my first few weeks easier. My buddies took me up the chair after a 10 min lesson on skating from them. They basically said good luck, cya in the bar around noon! 

Only one of those buddies still rides and keeps up with me! Cheesy as it is... No pain no gain! 

I seem to get worse injuries now than I did learning, I don't wreck very often but when I do it's usually painful. Last year I was reminded to scope out cliffs before you huck your body off them! I followed a line and had a bad time.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

MarshallV82 said:


> I skied for years before I tried boarding in the early 2000's. I picked it up fairly quickly but I had my bruises along the way.
> 
> The one that remains a clear memory is the slam on the cat track. I was flat basing to keep up speed through a flat part - at this point I could barely link turns. I caught a front edge and violently slammed on a ice patch. I layed there for what seemed like an eternity just trying to catch my breath! I couldn't sleep or put a Tshirt on by myself for weeks. I was broke back then and did not have insurance so I never went in, pretty sure I atleast cracked my ribs. Maybe a slight concussion too.
> 
> ...


there seems to be two kinds of injuries, slow speed beginner injuries that can be really nasty - caught edges, scorpions, etc., and intermediate/advanced rider injuries from either going somewhere you shouldn't, or going too fast. 

for me personally my worst injuries came from slow speed at the beginner level, hooked edges in the flats etc, I'm pretty conservative in my riding now but I can't believe how badly I hurt myself at speeds not much faster than walking when I was learning.


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

I was a 1-day/year rider in 2011. During that 1 day I somehow managed to fall and get a concussion. Everyone was super worried due to my behavior, so they ran a lot of scans and tests that ended up inflating my final cost total to $5k. I have no idea how or where I fell. 

So how did I do things differently next season? Bought my first setup and gear, and did a 40-day season =D

.... Oh and bought a helmet.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

One of my first beginner spills ended in a hip injury as well. It was my third time ever riding and I was just getting used to carrying a little bit of speed. I probably wasn't going any faster than 25 mph but I somehow unexpectedly caught an edge and slammed on my hip and chest so fast I didn't have time to put my hands up. I just made a loud "HUUUUUUuuuuu" noise as I smacked the ice. Later that night getting into my friends SUV I couldn't lift my left leg up to get in the seat. I ended up lifting my leg up with my arms and throwing it in the footwell so I could climb in. I was back at it a few weeks later. 

I've taken many spills since then. Some worse than that day. But, I never once thought about not going back to the hill once I healed up.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

TAILBONE!! that was the worst injury I had when I was learning to snowboard. I was lucky that my work was walking distance from my house cuz driving was not feasible. My job as a mechanic keeps me on my feet all day but I would not drive the forklift though. I still went each weekend but I taught myself not to land on my ass when I fall. but the worst part of it was the chairlift, I had to ride by myself and cringe everytime I sit down. It hurt but I was determined to learn how to ride. thank god I kept at it.


----------



## Dekker (Feb 8, 2013)

First day of snowboarding:
-Bruised tailbone(from falling on my ass so much)
-Twisted ankle(skating and losing control of the board)
-Pulled groin muscle(coming off the lift I put my rear foot down to stop and my board kept going so I did the splits)
-Sprained both wrists(I caught my toe edge so hard and I stuck out my hands to catch myself. I couldnt bend my wrists for 10 mins, I was sure I had just broken both of them)

Could barely walk, couldn't sit at all. I had to lift my legs manually with my arms, I literally could not get them up something small like a curb or a set of stairs. Driving to work was the most painful thing, I stood up for 3 weeks and slept on my stomach. I really wanted to give up after that and not do it anymore. 

Then I took lessons and after one, I was able to link turns comfortably but still would fall. After 6, I became much more fluid and natural and began hitting jumps and boxes. I highly recommend professional instruction to anyone getting into snowboarding, save your body the abuse and get trained by someone who knows how to teach.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Lamps said:


> for me personally my worst injuries came from slow speed at the beginner level, hooked edges in the flats etc,


+1

I've taken some spectacular wipeouts over the years, but I honestly don't think I've ever slammed as hard as I did as a beginner catching an edge at 5 mph.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I couldn't do sit-ups for two weeks after my first snowboarding trip. My tailbone was bruised I think. I had a few slams last time, but I've gotten very good at the art of falling. No pain really, just utter exhaustion.


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

I had the typical learning curve injuries. Nothing serious, but I took some pretty hard spills on the cat tracks. Luckily none of them gave me concussive symptoms, and the only one that lasted more than a day or two was when I managed to punch my rib somehow. That was more of a serious bruise though, nothing like cracking it. My wife, on the other hand, was getting beat up by camber so badly that we eventually invested in impact pants for her. She got whiplash on a bad spill heel side, and is convinced she concussed herself toe side once. To this day she more or less refuses to ride any camber decks even though they aren't any big deal for her once she's on it.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't know if there are any other surfers here, but learning to surf is really hard. Just learning to paddle effectively is like an entire sport requiring practice and endurance training. To Chomps' inititial question, no other sport for me has ever had such a high degree of committment for such a long-awaited reward, or come close.

It pays off though, those paddle muscles are like riding a bike once you can do it.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

My worst would obviously be my snapped Achilles two years ago, maybe my sixth or seventh time riding. Going back last season was interesting, as I was determined but definitely nervous (a little) and cautious (a lot). My worst fall last year I straight leg timbered backwards barely moving and I hit the ground so hard I thought I tore my rectum. Awesome. Now, when I get exhausted I call it a day. It helps that my slopes are 30 minutes away, I don't feel guilty leaving, I can just go back the next day. Anyway, I ended up riding 25-30 days last year, with no major dings after that first fall of the year. Now I fall much more gracefully and never stiff legged. Lol


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Did never get injured from snowboarding but had some memorable falls.
“First” one: Eagerly trying to follow the new BF, not using the edges properly, I slipped on an icy slope and smashed hip/butt :dizzy:. Could barely walk in the evening, hematoma as big as a DIN A4. Next day: Eagerly trying to follow the new BF, but not using the edges properly, I slipped on an icy slope and smashed hip/butt, AGAIN, _the exactly same way and spot_. Gosh, that one hurt... Swallow the tears, stand up, pat off snow, and ride again. BF (now husband) uses to say that this was the moment he knew “that’s my girl” 
Most scary one: the hit-a-fence-pole-beneath-the-deep-pow-full-stop-half-salto-head-down-almost-suffocating fall.
Most painful one: Vividly remember the last caught edge… Had two relatively freshly ruptured neck disks (from horseriding) and had to wear a neck stabilizer. I really shouldn’t have been snowboarding then but… no but, I just did anyway. Caught a back edge and scorpioned backwards, dashing the neck backwards albeit the neck collar. I first thought the neck is broken :blink:. Made me ride by far more defensive the rest of the season :laugh:

From all sports I do/tried, horseriding is the one with most sweat and tears cos the learning curve it not continuous as with other sports. First it takes years till YOU reach a decent level. Then it takes years of education till a young horse reaches a certain level. When the horse gets old, you begin from scratch with a young one: again a lot of sweat and tears. It though is very rewarding to see the development from a reluctant clumsy young almost unable to sort his 4 legs over a 10in “obstacle”, getting scared by _everything_ (a leaf on the track, a shadow, an umbrella, a plastic bag, a straw lying on the ground, ad infinitum) and some years later fearlessly tackling a XC track.
In-between lie many falls with only two options how to react: a) if not badly injured: stand up, pat off the dirt and mount back in the saddle again b) go to A&E. That's not to play tough, but due to the fact the horse should never be rewarded for throwing the rider off. To call it a day after a fall just cos your bones hurt would be a reward for it and can enhance this habit


----------



## kwillo (Jan 11, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> I don't know if there are any other surfers here, but learning to surf is really hard. Just learning to paddle effectively is like an entire sport requiring practice and endurance training. To Chomps' inititial question, no other sport for me has ever had such a high degree of committment for such a long-awaited reward, or come close.
> 
> It pays off though, those paddle muscles are like riding a bike once you can do it.


Yeh I very occasionally try to surf. 
I can skate, I can snowboard but god damn I can't paddle a surfboard to save my life. At least when learning to snowboard you get dropped at the top of a lift and you have sometimes hours of standing up practice time on the way down to learn, with surfing you might catch one wave for the whole day and spend 2 seconds on it before bailing. 
I'm hoping one day it 'clicks' like boarding has though.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> I don't know if there are any other surfers here, but learning to surf is really hard. Just learning to paddle effectively is like an entire sport requiring practice and endurance training....


Ah Yes! Surfing! I tried that too,... _once_! :blink: That would have been about 30 years ago! Socal, San Clemente! I was still in the service. Just Paddling _was_ hard! But then there was, getting out past the breaking swells, judging when to start paddling to put yourself on the face of the incoming wave! And lest we forget, just trying to stand up on the friggin' board, let alone ride it any distance! 

And just like with skate boarding,...

....After a good sized wave broke "On Top" of me and body slammed the F*ck out of me, but more specifically,_ BITCH BOUNCED_ my godamm face right into the board? Surfing career? Done and _DONE!!!_:laugh: :eusa_clap: (_...I seem to recall having to scrape SexWax off my teeth after that!!_) :laugh:



snowklinger said:


> ....To Chomps' inititial question, no other sport for me has ever had such a high degree of committment for such a long-awaited reward, or come close....


Yup! Exactly!!!! That is the exact train of thought that lead me to start this thread! After some definitely very painful, but ultimately not really very serious injuries sustained during my first attempts at various other activities. I immediately deemed the potential reward, _unlikely_ to be worth "the beating" I envisioned myself taking!

Not so with snowboarding??!!! Right from the start, I just _KNEW_! I wanted this!!! I mean, despite that _second_ hip pointer? (...Oh Man! Was that painful!!) I went out and spent a TON of money on my own board set up, boots, helmet and other gear!

For me, Snowboarding has been worth _every single_ bruise, bump, sprain, strain, twist, tear, severe arthritic episode, and last but not least, painful and humiliating wishbone & fail dismounting the lifts, etc!!!


----------



## Lagomorphic (Jan 9, 2013)

For me, the injuries were/are more psychological. I don’t have a ton of natural athletic ability – my talents are definitely in other areas – although I do work out regularly, keep myself in good shape, and oddly, enjoy athletic activities (glutton for punishment I guess). I’m still a beginner snowboarder, and I’d be embarrassed to tell you how many times I went out last season, but I can’t really link turns yet. And yes, I’ve had 3 (or maybe 4?) lessons plus practice on my own. I’ve definitely been frustrated but keep going back for more. There’s something about snowboarding that’s addictive . . .



snowklinger said:


> I don't know if there are any other surfers here, but learning to surf is really hard . . .


 I surf ~2 weeks out of the year when I visit my family in Florida, and I find it much more frustrating than snowboarding. I just don’t see my skills consistently progressing like I do in snowboarding, where I do see slooow but steady progress. I agree that it probably has something to do with this:


kwillo said:


> With surfing you might catch one wave for the whole day and spend 2 seconds on it before bailing.


 It’s also not as addictive for me as snowboarding for some reason.


----------



## Lagomorphic (Jan 9, 2013)

neni said:


> From all sports I do/tried, horseriding is the one with most sweat and tears


 +100 And it was seriously addictive for me until the accident that resulted in 5 broken bones, a punctured/collapsed lung, 2 surgeries, and over a week in the hospital (and this was only a few months after a concussion + cracked tailbone). I quit after that.  I still miss it . . . but took up snowboarding instead . . .


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I was lucky enough to learn when I was 11, so I healed easily! Plenty of sore knees and butt cheeks though...

The fiancee learned in her late 20's and had a tougher time of it. Took the better part of a season for her to really start to get semi-comfortable, but at the same time she loved it.

*What is it about adults learning to snowboard that makes them want to persevere?!?* :dunno:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> For me, Snowboarding has been worth _every single_ bruise, bump, sprain, strain, twist, tear, severe arthritic episode, and last but not least, painful and humiliating wishbone & fail dismounting the lifts, etc!!!


Absolutely! I've had week long trips to Jay Peak where on day one I landed hard on my chest, and continued to ride hard for 4 days (advil does wonders!)... Got back to Canada and right to the hospital where they hooked me up to machine to see if I had fluid around my heart! :blink:

It's the only thing where I'll play through the pain because the reward is so worth it!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Lagomorphic said:


> +100 And it was seriously addictive for me until the accident that resulted in 5 broken bones, a punctured/collapsed lung, 2 surgeries, and over a week in the hospital (and this was only a few months after a concussion + cracked tailbone). I quit after that.  I still miss it . . . but took up snowboarding instead . . .


:blink: what happened?!?


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

No injuries when I was first beginning; just sore wrists and a bruised ego. I had a fork in the road moment when I debated giving up altogether. I'm so glad that I didn't!


----------



## Lagomorphic (Jan 9, 2013)

neni said:


> :blink: what happened?!?


Nothing major, actually. :dunno: The horse I was leasing at the time just bolted and threw me and I landed very much THE WRONG WAY. Plus he was 18+ hh so I was pretty far from the ground. I landed on my shoulder, kind of, so 3 of those broken bones were my first few ribs (one of which punctured my lung), plus my collarbone and shoulder blade. The 2 surgeries were on my collarbone. I can't break it again - they don't make a metal plate long enough. :laugh: I was riding with other people, and we still have no idea why it happened.

The concussion + cracked tailbone was just a young-ish greenie that hadn't been ridden in a while. I probably should have longed her first. She threw me twice - the tailbone was from the first incident and the concussion was from the 2nd. I got knocked out and was seeing double, so I didn't get on her a 3rd time!

Those were my only major horseback riding injuries. I haven't completely ruled out getting back into it at some point . . .


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> No injuries when I was first beginning; just sore wrists and a bruised ego. I had a fork in the road moment when I debated giving up altogether. I'm so glad that I didn't!



Not sure how I missed this earlier but,..

So very grateful & glad you weren't _forced_ to take the "other" fork in that road!
Definitely looking forward to having the opportunity to hook up and ride with you & the guys this season!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

When I first started goin into the trees I was riding in thin top crusted wet snow (Very odd conditions) in New Hemshr. Popped out of the crust in a toe side turn, kinda half slid half stuck in the snow and wacked a tree with the back off my head. I felt the warm blood running down my neck and saw it on my hand after I felt it. Everyone was lookin at me with the WTF face so I knew it looked bad. Got a super sponge bandage at ski patroll, drove 3 hours home to get stitches in the back of my head. Now I have a funny bump and a scar to remind me how much I love to ride(with a helmet on).


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> Not sure how I missed this earlier but,..
> 
> So very grateful & glad you weren't _forced_ to take the "other" fork in that road!
> Definitely looking forward to having the opportunity to hook up and ride with you & the guys this season!!!! :thumbsup:


I wasn't referring to post-back. I meant when I was first learning, like the third day in I still wasn't getting it and it was pissing me off. I almost decided to quit trying but since I'd already bought a board I stuck with it lol


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Lets see, In my first three seasons I have had a concussion, broken ribs, broken wrist and a broken back and none of these injuries have been my fault from just riding around minding my own business.

I guess I am just unlucky or happen to board around a bunch of fucking retards. I am also too nice I guess since I have a bad habit of trying not to kill people who just jump out in front of me from the side of a trail or grab onto me when getting off a lift etc...

This year however those retards will become padding between me and the ground if they decide to show up again and self preservation will be my motto, No more Mr. Nice guy.

I do ride within my abilites and know the code of the mountain as to who has the right of way and none of my accidents were my fault.

As far as giving up I have twice but always go back to the board, my skis continue to collect dust.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

2hipp4u said:


> Lets see, In my first three seasons I have had a concussion, broken ribs, broken wrist and a broken back and none of these injuries have been my fault from just riding around minding my own business.
> 
> I guess I am just unlucky or happen to board around a bunch of fucking retards. I am also too nice I guess since I have a bad habit of trying not to kill people who just jump out in front of me from the side of a trail or grab onto me when getting off a lift etc...
> 
> ...


I suspect your problem is that ur a Nebraskan that rides in CO with abunch of drunk asshat Texans who think they can ski.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

2hipp4u said:


> I guess I am just unlucky or happen to board around a bunch of fucking retards.


You know, a poor dancer always blames his balls...


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

I haven't broken any bones (touch wood) but I dislocated my shoulder a couple of years ago at Tignes in France. It was a pre-existing injury resulting from 15+ years of Rugby Union but this one didn't go too well. 

First run of the day, caught a lazy edge at pace and popped my right shoulder out. Since I'd done it a few times before I managed to get it back in myself easily enough but something nasty happened in that process. Felt like there was a bit of a tendon or ligament or who knows what stuck in between the top of my humorous and the shoulder cup. 

Fortunately a mate of mine had a camelbak full of whiskey so I liquored up on the next gondy run, waited till I was somewhere a little isolated (so nobody could here me squeal), popped it back out by jamming my forearm under my knee while kneeling and reefing myself back, slid it back in, pain gone, life good, full day's drunk boarding. 

In hindsight, I made a number of poor choices that day...


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> I suspect your problem is that ur a Nebraskan that rides in CO with abunch of drunk asshat Texans who think they can ski.


That is quite possible, although I would not count out the nut jobs from Boulder.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Noreaster said:


> You know, a poor dancer always blames his balls...


meh, I was just raised to be polite to everyone regardless.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

hardasacatshead said:


> I haven't broken any bones (touch wood) but I dislocated my shoulder a couple of years ago at Tignes in France. It was a pre-existing injury resulting from 15+ years of Rugby Union but this one didn't go too well.
> 
> First run of the day, caught a lazy edge at pace and popped my right shoulder out. Since I'd done it a few times before I managed to get it back in myself easily enough but something nasty happened in that process. Felt like there was a bit of a tendon or ligament or who knows what stuck in between the top of my humorous and the shoulder cup.
> 
> ...


Sounds like something an Australian would do. Oh, wait...

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm not one of those who were riding switch, carving and jumping 25 footers after two days. I actually came up slowly, because I was so conservative, and riding only with my GF didn't feel pressured to push the boundary.

So I mostly avoided large spills. I had falls here and there but nothing that I didn't get up from and wasn't gone the next day.

There was one day where I messed with my binding angles and then my newly learned turn linking turned into ass riding. But I figured that out quickly.

Now having full control of my board and getting bitch slapped by the steepest parts of Crystal Mtn. while it was iced over (that was a learning experience!!!!) Almost nothing in bounds is terrifying anymore. Almost. There are still some chutes that are scary.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> Sounds like something an Australian would do. Oh, wait...
> 
> :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Indeed, glad to be here for your entertainment.


----------



## jennifer (Dec 18, 2012)

So nice to be remembered!  
I am so glad I stuck with it....even after getting my ass kicked most of the season. I will not be out there this year though. After many years of trying and I am finally pregnant with our second child. I will still be on the hill watching my husband board and my 8 year old daughter ski.....but dr says no boarding for me this year. Lol. But I will be back to it next year!


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

i absolutely destroyed my tailbone the first 3 times i went out. i picked up turning and basic stuff very quickly, and must have been too confident, because i caught some edges at speed...
i'm pretty sure i broke or cracked it. i was in pain for so long


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

I used to skate as a kid (I was fucking TERRIBLE) so that made my transition to snowboarding much easier. My parents got me my first lesson at 13 and I didn't take another one after that, I just kept riding and learned to do it myself from there.

Progressing has been my problem. I started getting seasons passes and riding more than once or twice a year back in the 07-08 season. I think I made it through that season in one piece, but I haven't made it through an entire season without being benched from injuries since. I've been through 3 surgeries now due to riding related injuries and they've been really difficult to deal with at times... but the message I'm trying to convey here is this:

I still find myself dreaming about riding. I still can't get enough of it. Despite being beaten broken and bruised time and time again my love for this sport has only grown and I'm going to keep doing it and getting put back together until I physically can't anymore.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

jennifer said:


> So nice to be remembered!
> I am so glad I stuck with it....even after getting my ass kicked most of the season.
> 
> ....After many years of trying and I am finally pregnant with our second child. I will still be on the hill watching my husband board and my 8 year old daughter ski.....but dr says no boarding for me this year. Lol. But I will be back to it next year!



Nice to see you're still around! :thumbsup: I was hoping you hadn't given up on snowboarding, it would have been a shame to have taken the beating you did for nothing!  

:yahoo: Congrats on getting knocked up!!! :yahoo:
(_...although your timing sucks! Lol!_)  Maybe in a couple years, you can convince this one to forget about boring Ol' ski's and ride something cool like Mom & Dad!


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> I suspect your problem is that ur a Nebraskan that rides in CO with abunch of drunk asshat Texans who think they can ski.


ROFL!

that is gold right there. Could be the problem


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

IdahoFreshies said:


> ROFL!
> 
> that is gold right there. Could be the problem


ROFL… cause it’s true. Being raised in Nebraska and taught to be polite and respectful to everyone. About 35 years ago, humping the dog through Colorado during the winter holidays; I don’t remember if it was a storm, a road closure or bus breakdown in the middle of hills. Anyway they combined two busloads of folks on to one bus; and the dumbfuck driver told everybody there is a liquor store up the block and it’s going to be a long night. So all these tourist Texas skiers in their cowboy boots hoof it up the liquor store and buy a bottle or two. As the trip continues into the night it becomes fucking nightmare of asshat drunk Texas skiers wanting to fight us hippies who were being mellow and merely taking an occasional bong hit.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> ROFL… cause it’s true. Being raised in Nebraska and taught to be polite and respectful to everyone. About 35 years ago, humping the dog through Colorado during the winter holidays; I don’t remember if it was a storm, a road closure or bus breakdown in the middle of hills. Anyway they combined two busloads of folks on to one bus; and the dumbfuck driver told everybody there is a liquor store up the block and it’s going to be a long night. So all these tourist Texas skiers in their cowboy boots hoof it up the liquor store and buy a bottle or two. As the trip continues into the night it becomes fucking nightmare of asshat drunk Texas skiers wanting to fight us hippies who were being mellow and merely taking an occasional bong hit.


yikes. that sounds like a rob zombie movie I do NOT want to be in.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

When I started snowboarding was in 2006, I had no intention to ride a board or even go into a mountain. I had just gotten married and a month later was told I was going to Iraq. So while in Iraq I missed my first wedding aniversery, me trying to make things special told my wife to plan a vacation anywhere she wanted doing whatever she wanted to do when I got back was informed that she thought that idea would be great.

I return from Iraq and ask where we are going and she says, "Snowboarding!!!!". To which I reply, "But I dont want to be cold and or wet." and she then says, "tough"

Anyhow we go to Austria and I spend the first two days in private lessons during the morning and being taken on runs way out of my skill set in the afternoons, I was covered with bruises and had a massive headache from repeatedly hitting my head on ice patches (no helmet back then). Sitting at dinner that night I was telling my wife that I was going to need to take a day off to recover, this really old man (82 years old) was also riding there and overhead the conversation. He interrupted me and said to me, " I know you are in pain and it sucks. I promise if you go tomorrow it will all come together and you will have more fun then anything else you have ever done." I now feel like a wimp because a super old guy is 1. riding and 2. calling me out. I decide to head up and just see what happens. I also had a 3rd day of lessons planned. So I get to the lifts an hour before the lesson started and just tried to see if I could make progress.

After falling on my first turn I was linking turns the rest of the day and having a blast.
The next day was my first pow day and I have been addicted ever since.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Snowboarders are the only group who get brain-damage BEFORE we hit our heads. :laugh:

How else to explain going back out again and again despite scorpions, tail-plants, face-plants, rag-dolls, etc etc etc.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

cav0011 said:


> I return from Iraq and ask where we are going and she says, "Snowboarding!!!!". To which I reply, "But I dont want to be cold and or wet." and she then says, "tough"


See now that's a good story! :thumbsup:


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> I know we will probably hear from a few "Gnartural Athletes" who "never had a lesson, just borrowed a bud's board and were hitting the Super Pipe by the end of the day! . but I really want to hear from those who kept asking themselves, "Why am I beating the Piss out of myself?" But kept coming back anyway!
> 
> How about it? Anyone! :thumbsup:


I don't think I was ever naturally good at snowboarding or skateboarding, although my friends would tell people I was good and be like wow you got kickflips so fast or be surprised that I could do all the grabs over the table and stuff. Bottom line was I stayed 2-3 hours longer than them, they went in to warm up and I kept going, they stopped to smoke, I kept going, they sat and watched people while I kept hitting run after run. I was (am) completely consumed/addicted to these sports... even when my body gives up or I run out of time I'm still working it out in my head or jumping around on carpet trying to figure shit out. Over the years I've taken such a beating I don't even know where to begin, technically I'm coming up on my 25th year snowboarding! When I first started I was umm, very ambitious but I lacked proper learning strategies, hucked myelf down/off all kinds of shit I wasn't ready for lol. I'm not really sure what it is that keeps me going back after all these years, after all the pain, all the hours of travel or how my mind could still possibly be consumed by it all... but I do, and I am. It makes me happy... what other reason could I need? My wife is pregnant and now I can't stop wondering if I'm gonna have a little shredder or a little shreddette, but either way I'm glad I have something to share with them! Hopefully they will love it like I do.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> I don't know if there are any other surfers here, but learning to surf is really hard. Just learning to paddle effectively is like an entire sport requiring practice and endurance training. To Chomps' inititial question, no other sport for me has ever had such a high degree of committment for such a long-awaited reward, or come close.
> 
> It pays off though, those paddle muscles are like riding a bike once you can do it.


I spent 3 days trying to learn to surf in costa rica on 5ft board, 5ft waves... I have never been pummeled so bad in my life. I took a lesson the first day on a 10ft foam board in 3ft waves, but I was determined to pull off the shit all the other guys were that I was watching... I just could not get the paddle/timing down. Just when I was standing up on a wave thinking I got it I would get tossed and then crushed and surface 100ft in lol. My biggest win was just learning to dive under waves to get back out haha.

sorry for the dbl post.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> I don't know if there are any other surfers here, but learning to surf is really hard. Just learning to paddle effectively is like an entire sport requiring practice and endurance training. To Chomps' inititial question, no other sport for me has ever had such a high degree of committment for such a long-awaited reward, or come close.
> 
> It pays off though, those paddle muscles are like riding a bike once you can do it.





Casual said:


> I just could not get the paddle/timing down. Just when I was standing up on a wave thinking I got it I would get tossed and then crushed and surface 100ft in lol. My biggest win was just learning to dive under waves to get back out haha.


I've only surfed a handful of times, with guy friends (surfers) and their borrowed boards.

First time out was in mid to late Oct one year in the northeast (cold!). I was on one friend's short board. Subsequent times were on his board and another friend's long board, and fortunately in warmer waters. The long board was certainly easier to work with on these small east coast waves.

The paddling. Surfing to me that first day was was paddle, paddle, paddle - shit! duck dive! - pop up, paddle, paddle, paddle, and repeat for only mere seconds standing up on the board/wave. Then near hypothermia later. But I couldn't wait to get back out there the following day.

Was able to read the incoming sets well enough (more paddle, paddle, paddle!) and managed to stand up several times that first time out. Not for very long as the waves are generally short and small and I had no idea how to work them. 

Despite cold water temps in a spring suit and my deltoids screaming that first time, I loved it and have always wanted to surf more. 

As for snowboarding, I _hated_ it after the first time. My guy friends took me up to a local icy hill at night on their borrowed gear, showed me how to use the chair, then the first run (ie knowing virtually nothing of what to do on a board besides load the chair) was a blue upon which I basically pinballed down on either knees or ass, essentially standing up only to change between said methods of slide apparently. That continued for the duration of my time there. That same run and runs similar to it. Hated it. I wasn't a skier and was a kid at the time, so I'd no idea I should've been on a bunny hill. 

Hence I can't remember why I agreed or decided to go out a second time. However it may have had something to do with thinking, "if I changed the way my feet are [to goofy from regular and symmetrical angles from the forward stance my friend had on his board] I think it would be easier." It's also entirely possible I a) felt the need to conquer the bad time I had and b) some inner wisdom style guidance may have been prompting me to further acquaint myself with this amazing world we know as snowboarding.

Either way, it worked.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

So this guy contacted me via "grays on trays" and sezz he retired, has a bunch of grandkids and a couple of great ones and wants to start snowboarding at 66 and had only skied abit in high school back in the day, that he's committed, been reading, researching, watching vids, bought some SA vids, had all the gear and all the pads he could think of. He came over a few weeks ago for abt 3 hours talkin stuff and checking gear...he'd already been in the back yard, hoppin around and stuff. He's already been to the hill 3-4 days, taken a couple lessons and but only been on the bunny hill. Anyway I will be riding with him tomorrow and taking him around more of the hill. I'm stoked, it will be fun....ITS NEVER TOO LATE.


----------



## Bullboy145 (Feb 11, 2013)

I've had 2, count 'em 2 falls that almost made me quit. The first was on my first year, the last night of Ski/Snowboard club, had my new Burton Chopper and everything, and I stayed to get tired. This eventually led to a nasty run in with a tree and a concussion. The very next year, I was riding down my first black diamond, and after a skier whizzed out in front of me, I lost control, caught an edge, and had a nice tumble down the hill. This is why I adore helmets. What's funny, is that each year before the season starts, I get SUPER STOKED. I'm going through that stoke period now, and man, I am hyped for this year, my fourth, and I'm (hopefully) going to get revenge on that black diamond!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> So this guy contacted me via "grays on trays" and sezz he retired, has a bunch of grandkids and a couple of great ones and wants to start snowboarding at 66 and had only skied abit in high school back in the day, that he's committed, been reading, researching, watching vids, bought some SA vids, had all the gear and all the pads he could think of. He came over a few weeks ago for abt 3 hours talkin stuff and checking gear...he'd already been in the back yard, hoppin around and stuff. He's already been to the hill 3-4 days, taken a couple lessons and but only been on the bunny hill. Anyway I will be riding with him tomorrow and taking him around more of the hill. I'm stoked, it will be fun....ITS NEVER TOO LATE.



What an awesome story. At 66, if he dedicates time to keeping in shape, why not aim for 20 good years. That is my goal: 85 or 86. Its what keeps me motivated to exercise!


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

jennifer said:


> So nice to be remembered!
> I am so glad I stuck with it....even after getting my ass kicked most of the season. I will not be out there this year though. After many years of trying and I am finally pregnant with our second child. I will still be on the hill watching my husband board and my 8 year old daughter ski.....but dr says no boarding for me this year. Lol. But I will be back to it next year!


Oh lordy, THAT is why I will never have a kid! Uhm, I mean, congratulations! 

I was lucky enough not to collect any lasting injuries in my first season, but someone else in my little group had a mildly bruised tailbone from falling when getting off the lift (quite tricky when you're noobish, I kind of dread that this season). She kept going though, had quite the aura of awesomeness. Occasionally, she would stop and sit her butt in the snow because it made it feel better. We both fixed ourselves up with padding soon thereafter

And in fact, after reading this thread, I am wondering if I shouldn't get one of those protective jackets or a vest at least. So far, the problem has been "too expensive".


----------



## purekarma (Mar 9, 2013)

It's good to hear other people here didn't give up after some hard falls. With all the crazy crap I have done in my life I was always happy to say I never had a serious injury or broke a bone. Well that was until I picked up snowboarding a couple of years ago. My GF taught me, and I must of caught an edge going painfully slow and face planted 3 times at least on my first run. By day 4 I was getting braver and much better until I wiped out on my hip and got the worlds largest hematoma that drained blood all the way from my ass to my ankle. Had to take a couple of weeks off to recover from that one but went right back up once I was able to get my range of motion back. Been progressing like crazy after that, but on my second to last day of season at the end of March last year I got lazy on a blue run on the last run of the day and caught an edge going close to 40. Completely trashed my shoulder (pulverized humerus, dislocation, torn labrum). Been rehabbing and training for 8 months now 4 days a week for 3 hours a day to be ready for this season which just happens to start for me at Breck next Friday. All I have been thinking about for 8 months is getting back on the mountain! Guess maybe I hit my head hard too cause after all this I am ready for more, which may sound crazy to some people but I am hooked.


----------



## cozmo (Dec 12, 2012)

This thread reminded me of my day1, hour1.

Couple of friends, 2 very experienced boarders and a ski instructor plus 3 absolute newbs. Never ever been on a board (ive been a avid skateboarder and rollerblader though).
We got some basic instructions from the experienced guys (noooo, you dont need lessons, we'll teach you :laugh and they said lets go to the lifts.
The lifts were maybe 100 to 150 meters downhill, i was gonna walk but riding it would be "easier".
I rode backside across the track, no idea how to turn, picking up speed really fast and when I was all the way across i leaned back as much as i could to brake and ripped out my front binding, all 4 screws straight out of the deck.

A year later i got proper lessons and progressed a lot. However i had a pre-existing whiplash from when i was 18 (dove on my head in the water). It wasn't the falls or crashes that got to me but the constant pushing myself up from sitting on my ass. It locked all the muscles in my neck and shoulders, fought it with painkillers but in the end it took me well over 2 years to get rid of the constant pain. I quit boarding for 5 years, too scared to risk it again. Then slowly picked it up again. No issues since then but im careful and dont do high speeds in fear of catching an edge. This year i hope to progress on that front with a new RCR profile board.

The first story was 8 years ago, from all the guys i think im the only one still riding, although only a week a year since im from the Netherlands. 
No snow nor mountains here. Takes a 12hr drive and a pocket full of dough to get out there a week.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

cozmo said:


> ...im from the Netherlands.
> No snow nor mountains here. Takes a 12hr drive and a pocket full of dough to get out there a week.


Funny country... flat as flat can be, lousy weather from the North See and iirc big parts are below see level, right next to an ocean :blink: Maybe this makes for being laid-back and the sense of humor...? All Dutch I've met working n travelling were funny bones who knew to party. 
Dutch crowds flooded our city during the last soccer EM; they made our rather boring city very colorful and earned very good general reputation - not overly usual for soccer crowds...


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

living in Australia the first time i snowboarded was when I was around 16 and I had only ever seen snow once before when I went on a skiing holiday with my family. 

Growing up surfing and skating I was pretty commited and just went out and bought the gear because I figured with the costs of hire gear in Aus if i went more than twice with this stuff it would pay itself off. 

I was with 2 mates that had boarded before and another mate that was a first timer just like me. My perserverance to keep up with them meant I had some pretty good stacks trying some pretty full on stuff. I knew edge concepts from surfing and playing ice hockey so scorpions were not really an issue, most stacks were just randomly losing control.

I kind of feel if you're not falling over then you're not pushing yourself enough when learning. If you're too cautious to get a little bit of speed and throw yourself into a big turn you'll never learn how to do it.

no pain, no gain. 
this however will be my second time round using a helmet. im trying some bigger stuff now and i've seen and heard people getting hurt too often to not use one. keeps my head warm too!


----------



## cozmo (Dec 12, 2012)

neni said:


> Funny country... flat as flat can be, lousy weather from the North See and iirc big parts are below see level, right next to an ocean :blink: Maybe this makes for being laid-back and the sense of humor...? All Dutch I've met working n travelling were funny bones who knew to party.
> Dutch crowds flooded our city during the last soccer EM; they made our rather boring city very colorful and earned very good general reputation - not overly usual for soccer crowds...


Plus home of the magical legendary place called "Amsterdam"


----------



## afuciarelli49 (Oct 27, 2013)

One of my buddies i was stationed with who was always very quiet and reserved, over heard us leaving for a boarding trip to one of the mountains in korea. He asked if he could tag along and learn so we decided we would give him spare gear and teach him.

This dude took a beating the entire day. He stayed on the bunny hill by himself after learning the basics and we would watch him get worked over and over as we rode the lifts up and down. Stayed with it though. 

The "infamous" last run was upon us, no one called it except him because he didnt know any better. He ended up slamming on some ice and breaking 2 of his ribs. Then later that night slipped on some ice and fell down the stairs adding insult to injury.

so he wouldnt get into trouble we blamed it on a training exercise, and he hit the slopes with us again the very next week


----------



## ken35 (Mar 10, 2013)

I've been out four times in the last two years and am still working on the basics of not crashing hard. The new board helps a little though tends to gain speed easier than the rental boards I used last year.

So far I've given myself a tailbone bruise and as of last Saturday I'm pretty sure a good concussion. I am an athlete at heart though and am determined to figure this out and see if I can survive snowboarding.

As a background I have injuries that plague me from years of playing hockey. Many years as a goaltender and so my body is used to taking a beating on a regular basis.

Can't wait for this Saturday so I can attempt snowboarding without crashing bad again. Good luck to me.


----------



## Silverlight (Dec 25, 2013)

well lets see, I literally just started snowboarding this past Saturday. I have longboarded for about 2 or 3 years. Always wanted to try snowboarding, but never had the chance because neither of my parents or siblings did. Since then I've met many friends that are willing to help me get even more involved (which i planned on doing anyways :laugh: ). Previous to going snowboarding the first time, I read lots of articles to try to get me prepared for my first day boarding. Heck, I even bought all new (used) snowboarding gear including a 08 burton custom x 160, cartel bindings, good boots (new for fitment), and all other safety and clothing gear. Yes, I know, getting a custom x wasn't the best idea for learning how to snowboard, but I would much rather grow into something then outgrow it quickly and i wanted to own my own board just cuz.

But anyways, getting back to that first day, I get all strapped in and head my way down the bunny slope. Well more like fall my way down the bunny slope. I think I ended up catching an edge every single time i tried to turn. Fall, get back up, fall, get up, fall, etc. The camber board did not end up being very friendly to me that day. It may have also been a little bit to fast for me to because I would always go to fast not knowing how to stop or slow down. Catching an edge going fast and wiping out hurt. 

After an hour and a half, i found out most of my problem was wearing my bindings the wrong way. Yes i know i'm an idiot. I had the toe strap on my toes instead of on the top tip of the boot like you're supposed to. After figuring that out, I got much more leverage and my toe side turns improved dramatically. By the end of the night I was somehow linking some turns and could make it down blues without too much falling (maybe once or twice a run). I could sure thank longboarding for that though because turning on a snowboard is a pretty damn similar feeling to doing stand up slides. Really helped me learn how to front foot steer and not rudder because I found the motions really similar. Lets just say I love snowboarding now and can't wait to go next time (after school night riding next thursday  )

Why so long until next time? Gotta let the totally bruised elbow (as in forearm to triceps including elbow COMPLETELY black and blue/swollen), bruised ass/tailbone, and pulled hip flexor and slightly sprained wrist heal :dizzy:

Hopefully next time wont be as painful as I have more of a clue what to do.


----------



## loosejoose (Sep 17, 2014)

*Multiple Injuries*

I started snowboarding at 41, i used to ski when i was a kid but due to numerous rugby injuries was forced to retire. 

You ask about injuries, I will list my permanent ones.

Right knee - 25% of cartilage left. No ACL. 
Left knee - 25% of cartilage left. Torn ACL.

These injuries have never bothered me when riding. I will now list the injuries i picked up.

Week 1 La Clusaz - Cracked a rib on day one, tore shoulder ligaments on day 4. Carried on riding through the pain but threw the towel in on the final day.

Week 2 La Clusaz - First run on the first day hit a gnarly ice patch,my right hand got caught in a big lump, body twisted up and over and as a result i dislocated and fractured my elbow. Luckily i was able to pop it back in (my instructor refused).

Week 3 La Clusaz - Dislocated my little finger on first run (taped both fingers together). Knocked myself out on third day (luckily wearing a helmet). Every run now started to look like blacks. Got a bit of confidence back on the last 
day.

Week 4 Morzine/Avoriaz - Confidence still not great but was told to grow a pair by bro inlaw and hit reds all week with typical freeze thaw conditions. It was so warm that rode in a t-shirt all week, confidence back.

I am going in mid Nov to Tignes for some high altitude riding with my sister and some intense instructing.

To answer your question as to why we put ourselves through so much pain to me is obvious.

I would rather do something I love and bear a little pain than do nothing and regret never growing a pair.

When you fall off the horse keep getting back on, there will be a time when you are good enough to stay on.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

loosejoose said:


> I will now list the injuries i picked up.
> Week 1 La Clusaz - Cracked a rib on day one, tore shoulder ligaments on day 4.
> Week 2 La Clusaz - i dislocated and fractured my elbow.
> Week 3 La Clusaz - Dislocated my little finger on first run (taped both fingers together). Knocked myself out on third day (luckily wearing a helmet).
> ...


Well I kinda commend you, but must also belittle you, SORRY. 
Your not thinking clearly !! All these injuries in less than a month and then to say your going high altitude riding on some major Red runs. 
You clearly don't have the ability to stay on greens with your description to us. Your brother-in-law as your coach, not the best idea either. Possibly he meant the grow a pair comment in jest....to motivate you? Not send you down more challenging runs you have no reason to be on at this point. 
My short rant

Glad your enjoying riding and hopefully some of your comments were in the spirit of the thread and I took them a little to literally. By chance I was right, stick to the greens for now


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

slyder said:


> Well I kinda commend you, but must also belittle you, SORRY.
> Your not thinking clearly !! All these injuries in less than a month and then to say your going high altitude riding on some major Red runs.
> You clearly don't have the ability to stay on greens with your description to us. Your brother-in-law as your coach, not the best idea either. Possibly he meant the grow a pair comment in jest....to motivate you? Not send you down more challenging runs you have no reason to be on at this point.
> My short rant
> ...


Have to agree with Slyder. This is how people end up dead or getting others around them or that they are with killed.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

:2cents:Well:

Back in 1999-2000 ski season I was 49 years old. Never on a pair of skies or snowboard.

Rented a pair of skies & had a blast never fell just thought wow this is cool. :yahoo:

The next day bought skies & boots and went back to the slopes the following weekend. 

Both my Son & Daughter where at the slopes and rented snowboards. 

That whole night for some reason it just killed me that I was not on a snowboard.

That was the second and last time I was ever on a pair of skies.:no1:

Bought a snowboard 174 Burton Air and my son a Nitro snowboard. 

Snowboarding that weekend was not like skiing. Every part of my body that was bruised 
told me your a moron go jump on those brand new skies. I did neither until the following year. Bought a season pass and after 50 or more days was doing pretty well.

Snowboarded one day the following year. 

Then stopped snowboarding for 10 years. 

Started back snowboarding in 2012-2013 season and it was not like riding a bike.. 

Now looking forward to my first trip to Colorado.:wavetowel2:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

loosejoose said:


> I started snowboarding at 41, i used to ski when i was a kid but due to numerous rugby injuries was forced to retire.
> 
> ….I will now list the injuries i picked up.
> 
> ...


*Or,… * There will come a time when you are crushed under the tremendous weight of the "_Horse_" you had no control over, and no business riding, only to never get up again!



BurtonAvenger said:


> Have to agree with Slyder. This is how people end up dead or getting others around them or that they are with killed.


OK, loose, Not intending to pick on you. (…not just yet anyway.) But, without any introduction or any details on how long you've been riding or what your true skill level is,.. You go and list a 4-5 week period of injuries that almost sound as if they were consecutive weeks,.. attained while you were "Just" beginning to learn to ride.  _And_,.. not to mention getting some pretty lousy beginner's advice from your in law!!!!

At this point, I am going to assume that those 4-5 weeks of injuries were at least _spread out_ some? Maybe over a few seasons while learning??? Please tell me that's so!
Because otherwise,… I've got to strongly agree with slyder & BA!

You're gonna get yourself or someone else killed or crippled!


You mentioned having been a Rugby player, so you've no doubt beaten your body up pretty good. Rugby is a tough as hell sport, and no doubt you are a no wimp kind of guy as well! But tough and resilient,..? That is something quite different from being "Reckless!!!" Which,.. without knowing you better, is what that list of injuries sounds like right now!

My original intent in the OP of this thread, was to try and get people talking more about what it was/is about snowboarding, that had them coming back again and again in the beginning! Even tho in many cases they were taking a pretty good,.. (sometimes even pretty severe,..) physical beating? Bruised Butts, (..as well as egos!) Twisted, torn, sprained, dislocated, limbs and extremities of all sorts! But they persevered!!!  

To paraphrase your last comment,.. _LOTs_ of people fall off of horses and _never_ get back on one ever again!! (…I've personally fallen off several actual horses and gotten back on up again!) :shrug: 

However,.. Over the years I have attempted _and_ failed,.. several activities I thought looked really fun & interesting. Those include Skateboarding, Skiing, _Water_ Skiing, Surfing,.. etc! There are probably a few more I could add in there but, I presume past head trauma prevents me from remembering them!  LOL! 

Point is, One try, one fail,.. (not necessarily even a bad or particularly painful fail for some of them!) Regardless, I never attempted those activities again!

_Not so with snowboarding!_ Several bad, really painful fails in the beginning! Yet,.. for some reason I just could _NOT_, stay away!!! Why?? :dunno:

Something about snowboarding just clicked with my "Being/Soul!!!" Even before it ever "clicked" on a skills level physically! So much so that I went out and purchased $1500-$2000 worth of new gear! That was _after_ beating the crap outta myself those first few tries, but *before* I could even link a turn!!! How crazy was that??  lol! 



Tl;dr,… *SNOWBOARDING FUCKING ROCKS!!!!!! * :yahoo:


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Just stumbled across this.  I've been pretty lucky with never having any major injuries while riding. Granted, I definitely started out as a beginner who took their time building on the basics and gradually moving up. Not saying it took me 3 seasons to get off the greens, but it took me a whole season before I was comfortable enough to start going to black runs (east coast black runs though). Even now, I'm not huge on speed and want to dabble in the park, but nothing crazy. Want to start challenging myself a bit more this year though! Definitely went home with black and blue knees - and went right back out.

My worst crashes have been caused by other people. An out of control skier flying at me as I was cruising down a green run to get back to the lodge. Pretty nasty collision but no real damage. Another skier moved up too quickly in the lift line - causing my approaching chair to bump into him and knock him over, then come swinging at me very quickly. It happened so fast, I could do nothing but stand there and hope I made it on the chair. I did - but knocked my head and shoulder into the metal arms on the side. Left with some bumps and bruises. Hurt pretty bad at the time. Have had a lot of people take me out while getting off lifts. Noobs and skiers who can't seem to keep their poles/skis out of my way while exiting the lift. One jammed his pole in the second our gear touched the ground, causing to me go board over head. But so far, nothing major to report! 

Ah and to answer the original question...I kept going despite falling on my knees and butt all the time (and when you take a hard fall that seems to shake your brain, it can be a little unnerving), going on with mismatched, too large outerwear so I could afford to ride and not caring how I looked, saving up hard earned cash to get my first decent setup - because I just LOVED the feeling when I was able to stay up and start cruising. I LOVED the feeling when I started to link turns. I LOVED it when I hit and landed my first box. I won't lie...I LOVE when people compliment me on my riding also  (hey it was a lot of hard work). I do a lot of driving and plop down money on hotels...I basically have no extra money left during the season since it's being pumped into my riding. I just love it. I've always loved board sports, but snowboarding really ignited a passion in me. And I think everyone needs something they are passionate about.


----------



## loosejoose (Sep 17, 2014)

Hello Radiomuse210,

No offense taken. I didn't make myself very clear, the four weeks are over two seasons. I am the kind of person that sets myself goals (wether or not they are achievable) and will do my utmost to achieve them. Cheers for the feedback.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I used to ski every winter as a kid in Rome. We would go to a family friend house in VIllaBassa (Austria) and ski those really long runs for weeks, with really long ROssignol or Spalding skis. The final run to get down was 6 miles long (Helm Versciaco di Sopra Bolzano Italy). I was about 17

Then no more skiing for ages. Just rock climbing. In 99 I tried a board still in Italy, after few runs I could ride down with no direction control whatsoever..crashing to stop I was hooked. Another break raising the kids her in US and finally my first board. I remember catching a heel edge while watching my son ski and slam on the hard pack, luckily with a helmet. Years later in Kirkwood already confident and with a couple of years under the board, a icy mogul makes my heel edge slip way and I slam on my tailbone. Could not breath for a minute... the pain. That's when I bought padded shorts and Protective gloves. I fell a couple of times on the tailbone again, but with the shorts you just bounce up and keep riding. Huge difference.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

cav0011 said:


> When I started snowboarding was in 2006, I had no intention to ride a board or even go into a mountain. I had just gotten married and a month later was told I was going to Iraq. So while in Iraq I missed my first wedding aniversery, me trying to make things special told my wife to plan a vacation anywhere she wanted doing whatever she wanted to do when I got back was informed that she thought that idea would be great.
> 
> I return from Iraq and ask where we are going and she says, "Snowboarding!!!!". To which I reply, "But I dont want to be cold and or wet." and she then says, "tough"
> 
> ...


Great story... reminds me of my first snowboard run down the mountain. Sitting on a picnic bench with steam coming out from all over my body. Resulting from well over hour of falls on that icy east coast hell hole. As I am thinking? Spent $600$ for all this equipment. Will I ever go back up that mountain. :whiteflag:
A young kid said excuse me sir are you ok.
I turned and said just trying to get the courage to take another run.
He just laughed!:yahoo: 
WELL the rest is history. 
Thanks kid!!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I am self taught been there done that.
I have to say, a lot of people have this "getting on the greens without how to control and see how it turns out" attitude.
If you don't know how to stand, stop, getting off, or making turns, you will hurt yourself going the hard way.
Spend your first day at the bottom, maybe a little bit on the green runs at the end of the day is the best way. I know the temptation is huge, so is the risk if you don't know how.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

loosejoose said:


> I started snowboarding at 41, i used to ski when i was a kid but due to numerous rugby injuries was forced to retire.
> 
> You ask about injuries, I will list my permanent ones.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you need some professional instruction, book yourself on some lessons. Take a look at Tignes Lessons - New Generaition


----------



## kaner3sixteen (Feb 15, 2013)

I started when i was 35, took some lessons at Calgary Olympic Park, which is pretty tame by comparison to some other places. On my 3rd or 4th time out, i got taken out by a skiing kid who came around behind me while i was making a (very slow) turn from heel to toe edge, caught me on my knee and wiped me out. i bruised my tailbone pretty bad, but didn't think too much of it. 

fast forward 3 or 4 weeks, I'm coming down again, when i point the board down the hill, start to pick up a little too much speed, panicked, caught an edge and dumped myself onto my head. no pain, no issues at all until i got home, laying on the couch, i feel my leg start to cramp, then get worse and worse until i can't stand, sit or even lie down without being in agony. the whole thing had turned into a bout of acute sciatica that kept me out of work for 2 weeks and ended up being a season ended. The doc said it most likely was related to the tailbone injury not being properly healed, and a couple of vertebrae being out of alignment, and created pressure on the sciatic nerve. no fun at all.

got back on the board first day out the next season and probably rode about 25 times all in. haven't had a recurrence of the back problem, but am paranoid about it now, especially after reading Chomp's mammoth thread about his back issues.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

kaner3sixteen said:


> I started when i was 35, took some lessons at Calgary Olympic Park, which is pretty tame by comparison to some other places. On my 3rd or 4th time out, i got taken out by a skiing kid who came around behind me while i was making a (very slow) turn from heel to toe edge, caught me on my knee and wiped me out. i bruised my tailbone pretty bad, but didn't think too much of it.
> 
> fast forward 3 or 4 weeks, I'm coming down again, when i point the board down the hill, start to pick up a little too much speed, panicked, caught an edge and dumped myself onto my head. no pain, no issues at all until i got home, laying on the couch, i feel my leg start to cramp, then get worse and worse until i can't stand, sit or even lie down without being in agony. the whole thing had turned into a bout of acute sciatica that kept me out of work for 2 weeks and ended up being a season ended. The doc said it most likely was related to the tailbone injury not being properly healed, and a couple of vertebrae being out of alignment, and created pressure on the sciatic nerve. no fun at all.
> 
> got back on the board first day out the next season and probably rode about 25 times all in. haven't had a recurrence of the back problem, but am paranoid about it now, especially after reading Chomp's mammoth thread about his back issues.


Chomps had a thread about back issues? :dunno:


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Deacon said:


> Chomps had a thread about back issues? :dunno:


Doubt it, I'm sure we would have seen it

Probably just rumours


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

kaner3sixteen said:


> …..got back on the board first day out the next season and probably rode about 25 times all in. haven't had a recurrence of the back problem, but am paranoid about it now, especially after reading Chomp's mammoth thread about his back issues.


…and yet, none of the injuries, back issues were related to snowboarding! They were work related and acquired there! :shrug: 

Seriously though,.. If you're having a lot of nerve pain? Get an MRI. By waiting as long as I did to get a diagnosis and treatment? I only made things far more serious and difficult to fix!



Deacon said:


> Chomps had a thread about back issues? :dunno:





Manicmouse said:


> Doubt it, I'm sure we would have seen it
> 
> Probably just rumours


….very funny! Nobody forced you guys to view that thread 14000+ times! :laugh:




Wait,… should I be concerned that so many people are anxious to find out if I've been paralyzed???


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Was driving yesterday and saw the guy skateboarding on the side of the road. Two second later I saw him flying down and smashing on concterte hands first. He grabbed his wrist looked like he was in a lot of pain.So I pulled over.Turns out fine just took a bad spill. Wear wrist guards guys.


----------



## kaner3sixteen (Feb 15, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> …and yet, none of the injuries, back issues were related to snowboarding! They were work related and acquired there! :shrug:
> 
> Seriously though,.. If you're having a lot of nerve pain? Get an MRI. By waiting as long as I did to get a diagnosis and treatment? I only made things far more serious and difficult to fix!


I hear ya. got the scans, had acupuncture, chiro and physio, seems to have sorted the problem, thankfully. I had torn spinal ligaments about 4 years ago, so i can definitely relate to your problems :dizzy:


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

cookiedog said:


> Wear wrist guards guys.


*When you're learning or on the Ice Coast.

They're no good when you run hot and need to strip at the chairlift queue


----------



## snoopy7548 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great thread. Last season was my first time snowboarding but I picked it up fairly quickly. I started in early February and was on a (not super difficult... Wachusett in MA) black diamond (falling only once or twice!) within a couple of months. But up until then, I had my fair share of spills.

I think it was the first day out there, when I was being taught by a friend, that I sprained my thumb. I fell and stupidly put my arms out with my fingers splayed. It didn't hurt too badly, so I kept going for a couple more hours or so. I fell a ton that first day... somewhere in the triple digits, but I always laughed it off and never gave up.

I think it was the third time out there that I had a more serious injury. I went after work with some co-workers and I was on a blue, trying my best to keep up with everyone. I was doing really well until I hit a bump in the snow and completely lost control. I managed to turn heel side before I did a 180 and fall square on my back. It hurt like a bitch but I got back up and kept riding for another hour. I could barely sit down, and driving home wasn't fun (manual car). I went to the hospital the next day and found out I bruised the base of my spine. I think I took a week or two off of boarding before getting right back out there, with a back protector of course. I had another very similar spill the first day out with my brand new back protector, and I was damn glad I bought it.

There were also the countless bruised knees, a minor concussion (another damn hidden bump in the snow), and sore elbows. But those don't really count...

Was it worth it? Hell yeah. By the time the mountain closed up for the season, I was bombing down runs and making turns without even thinking about it; I became one with my board. I fell in love with snowboarding and I'm beyond stoked to get out there again. I already bought a season pass so I can go 3x per week after work. This season, my goal is to ride switch as well as I can regular, and possibly tackle a jump or two (never did attempt any last season, other than just ollying 5 inches off the ground while riding on a near-level slope.) Falling down won't be "new" to me, so I think I'll be able to make decent progress this season.:yahoo:


----------



## KellionBane (Oct 20, 2013)

Started boarding a few years ago... Was renting the first few times and on a relatively small, short, flat lesson hill...

Fell backwards while trying to stop... Smashed my head, couldn't remember anything from just before that point (and still can't), till about midnight the same day... Started wearing a helmet since... Funny thing is, I can still remember what it feels like to not remember... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Other than that... I've smashed an already sore tail bone, could have sworn I broke it from the pain.


----------



## loosejoose (Sep 17, 2014)

francium said:


> Sounds like you need some professional instruction, book yourself on some lessons. Take a look at Tignes Lessons - New Generaition


Have a weeks instruction with Si Cooke of Rebel Alliance. He comes very highly reccommended.


----------



## loosejoose (Sep 17, 2014)

*Just back from Tignes*



chomps1211 said:


> *Or,… * There will come a time when you are crushed under the tremendous weight of the "_Horse_" you had no control over, and no business riding, only to never get up again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Chomps,

Just got back from a weeks instructing on the glacier at Tignes (great snow on steep reds). Had a great time and learned a great deal. Was lucky enough to ride pow for first time.

Longest run was about 5-6 km from the top of the glacier to Val Claret with a vertical of 1400m.

Most importantly, no real stacks and no injuries!

Looking forward to January to put into practice on some nice long blues.

cheers, Loosejoose


----------



## snoopy7548 (Jan 30, 2014)

I just have to share this little story. My local mountain opened Friday, so I went Saturday night to kick off the season. I was on a blue run and I was practicing quick and tight little carves, but I caught an edge and ended up somersaulting into the woods, hitting some branches on the way in/down. When I opened my eyes, I was on my back in a ditch and my board was stuck vertically in the snow. Luckily I sustained no injuries, but that could have been pretty bad. I'm still wondering how I didn't break my neck or hit any rocks.


----------

